# Cannot find intel 82801GBM ICH7-M drivers



## data101 (Apr 7, 2008)

I just wiped my sister's Toshiba Satellite A100 laptop and now I cannot find the audio drivers for the intel 82801GBM ICH7-M audio card. I tried the Toshiba website but none of the drivers worked. I don't know why, but they didn't. I was able to find all the other drivers somewhere else, but I can't find the audio.

Before you ask, I have Googled high and low trying to find it (that's where I found the other ones). I also tried Everest, but the website it takes me to for the driver is the intel website and they say the page dosen't exist. I am at a loss.

Any help would be good. Thanks.

P.S. I also need the LAN drivers, but I aready have the wireless drivers so it's not so important.

The specs below are not for my sister's computer.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

This page:
http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/inf/sb/CS-009269.htm

Suggests you actually want the Intel drivers for Mobile Intel® 945GMS Express Chipset, the 82801GBM is actually just the I/O controller hub of the 945GMS as I read it.


----------



## data101 (Apr 7, 2008)

On the Intel website they do not have the Mobile Intel 945GMS, only the non Mobile one. I have tried that one already and it doesn't work.

The exact motherboard chipset the computer has according to Everest is Intel Calistoga i945GM/PM.


----------



## data101 (Apr 7, 2008)

I installed the Realtek ALC880(D) codec from some info I got from another forum and after I installed I rebooted and it played the logoff sound but when I got rebooted up the sound didn't play. I got my hopes up and they were crushed. =( lol


----------



## dan_mccartney (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.radarsync.com/driver/d257579-intel_r_82801gbm_ich7_m_lpc_interface_controller___27b9

this may be what you need. There is a list of downloads at the bottom. Not sure though.


----------



## data101 (Apr 7, 2008)

I already had that installed, but I reinstalled the one you suggested anyway and still nothing.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The mobile Intel 945GMS express chipset driver is located here;

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-022034.htm

Just click on Download listed under *Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility*. then on the next page that opens choose your operating system and click *GO*, then on the next page that opens download driver *2* (2455KB) to your desktop then install it.

Information on the chipset audio driver is located here;

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-009244.htm


----------



## data101 (Apr 7, 2008)

It worked like a charm. Thank you. You saved me a lot of headache.:up:


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

You're very welcome. :up:


----------

